
Can Brian Chesky Save Airbnb? - msoad
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/can-brian-chesky-save-airbnb
======
maxtesla
> Monopoly Lies

> Monopolists lie to protect themselves. They know that bragging about their
> great monopoly invites being audited, scrutinized, and attacked. Since they
> very much want their monopoly profits to continue unmolested, they tend to
> do whatever they can to conceal their monopoly—usually by exaggerating the
> power of their (nonexistent) competition.

Don't fuck up the culture, Brian!

